# stock foam humidifier elements...



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

has anyone EVER succesfully got the humidifier elements that come with a humidor to do the job??? neither of my humis have a prayer even with two of these things... and one of the humi's seals very well, sure they're glass front but at 72 degrees inside and with two humidifiers it should NEVER drop from 70 rh to 50 rh in 2 days without being opened more than once. ridiculous

im gettin an oasis XL


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have never been a fan of foam humidifiers. I suggest the boveda packs. Even over the oasis xl

your $100 Oasis, can buy 25 boveda packs at $4 a piece. I don't know how big your humi is but if its 150 (I think thats what the Oasis can handle) thats 3 packs every 2 months. Thats a little over 16 months of perfect care free two way humidification for the same price. 

This is just my two cents. I'm not telling you what to do, just expressing my opinion. But the short answer, I hate those green foam things.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had luck with them when I pry them open, throw out that damn foam, and replace it with some Crystal Kitty Litter!!!


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Snagged said:


> I've had luck with them when I pry them open, throw out that damn foam, and replace it with some Crystal Kitty Litter!!!


Truth.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a cheap replacement humidifier that's working well. I found out that my other humi just isn't sealing. I got a new one and it's been holding up great.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Any humidor I have received, I have immediatly thrown them out!!! They are just as much a piece of junk as the Analog hygrometer that comes with the humidor as well.... Throw in some heartfelt beads or Boveda packs... And then Have fun Filling that puppy!!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I have never been a fan of foam humidifiers. I suggest the boveda packs. Even over the oasis xl
> 
> your $100 Oasis, can buy 25 boveda packs at $4 a piece. I don't know how big your humi is but if its 150 (I think thats what the Oasis can handle) thats 3 packs every 2 months. Thats a little over 16 months of perfect care free two way humidification for the same price.
> 
> This is just my two cents. I'm not telling you what to do, just expressing my opinion. But the short answer, I hate those green foam things.


A 12pk of bovedas can be had for $33 on the monster just watch!!! I am not comfortable using something that was never meant for anything other than stinky Cat piss.... Support your BOTL's and get some Heartfelt beads or Bovedas!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I have no problem with those basic floral foam humidifiers. You just have to know, the proper way to use them. 
I switched from pucks to beads, just to modernize, and now I am back to floral foam, and my cigars are much happier. My humidors keep a nice rh of between 65 and 69 in a room with zero percent humidity. 
I only need to spray them a bit every week or so. The beads were keeping the rh too low(70 beads) and became a nuisance to me. 
Trick is to use propyl glycol, the first fill, and then use the propyl glyco every tenth fill or so, and use d.w. for the other nine fills. 
One small puck, keeps a fifty count in good shape, and for a larger humidor, I have a rectangular puck, and keep a jar of gel on the bottom. Rh is kept nice and regulated, with no fuss, and no room taken up by beads. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

will i have problems if i never use Prop gly? i've never used it and i have problems with my humi. is this a possible cause?


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I am not comfortable using something that was never meant for anything other than stinky Cat piss.... Support your BOTL's and get some Heartfelt beads or Bovedas!


<sigh> Marketing is truly an amazing thing...:frusty:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you don't use PG in them sometimes, they can get moldy...Winter is the only time I would use foam
since it doesn't absorb RH well in the Summer.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I open up the pucks throw away the foam and use beads. no problems.


----------

